# Coaster.



## pcresser (May 11, 2009)

I am trying to find a photo of a old coaster I was on with my late brother in November 1962. It was called the SS Devon Moor Of Newcastle No183246 and I think it went for conversion in 1963.


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello pcresser She was built in 1950 1362 tgr for the British Electricity Authority
(later the Central Authority Generating Board = CEGB ) as BODMIN MOOR sold to Renwick Wilton in 1960 renamed DEVON MOOR sold in 1963 renamed VILLAMAR 
leaked and beached Ambelaki 20-8-81 b/up Perama 14-1283. (from Miramar)
I have checked for photo but no luck.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

pcresser said:


> I am trying to find a photo of a old coaster I was on with my late brother in November 1962. It was called the SS Devon Moor Of Newcastle No183246 and I think it went for conversion in 1963.


DEVON MOOR 
O.N. 183109. 1,366g. 662n. 235.1 x 36.0 x 14.3 feet.
T.3-cyl. (16”, 25” & 45” x 33”) engine made by North Eastern Marine Engineering Company (1938) Ltd., Sunderland. 247 MN. 1,235 IHP.
Post 1964: 8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. ( x ) oil engine made by Maschinenfabrik Buckau-Wolf A.G., Kiel.
1948: Originally ordered by Coastwise Colliers Ltd., London. 
17.4.1950: Launched as BODMIN MOOR by S. P. Austin & Son Ltd., Sunderland (Yard No. 403), for the British Electricity Authority (London Division), (Stephenson Clarke Ltd., appointed as managers), London. 
20.5.1950: Wm. Cory & Son Ltd., appointed as managers. 
6.1950: Completed. 
1950: Transferred to the British Electricity Authority (Southern Division), (same managers). 
1954: Owners restyled as Central Electricity Authority (Southern Division), (same managers). 
1958: Owners restyled as the Central Electricity Generating Board (Southern Division), (same managers). 
1960: Sold to Renwick, Wilton & Dobson Ltd., Newcastle, and renamed DEVON MOOR. 
1963: Sold to Villamar S.p.A., di Navigazione, Italy, and renamed VILLAMAR. 
1964: Re-engined and converted into a chemical tanker. 
1974: Sold to Misano di Navigazione S.p.A., Italy. 
1979: Sold to Francesco Saverio Salonia, Italy. 
1980: Sold to SA.I.MAR. S.r.L., Italy. 
20.8.1981: Whilst on a voyage from Constanza to Italy, and anchored in Piraeus Roads, sprang leaks and was beached at Ambelaki. Later refloated. 
5.1982: Sold to N. Kontrafouris & G. Velizelos, Greece for demolition.


----------



## riversea (Jul 19, 2007)

I have a photo, contact via private message.


----------

